# Cargo Bike Storage



## zoomzit (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Anyone have solid secure storage ideas for a 8 1/2 foot cargo bike? I have a backyard, but no garage and I'm coming to the realization that I am not going to want to lug this thing up and down to the basement.

I'm contemplating building a "bike shelter" but ideally, I'd buy a bike locker that's long enough to fit the bike.

Any ideas?


----------



## lucienrau (Nov 7, 2010)

My garage attaches to my basement, so no help there, but I'm told that motorcycle covers can fit or be made to fit so if you have something to lock to and cover it?


----------



## zoomzit (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'm contemplating that idea as well. I might install a staple lock in back and then use a moto cover. Wondering how beat up from the weather my frame and components will get under a cover like that.


----------



## Ascentionist (Jul 26, 2010)

Buy a bike rack, some concrete mix, a ShowerCap (ShowerCap by Xtracycle | Xtracycle, Inc.) and a good u-lock and cable combination. Put the bike rack somewhere inconspicuous, lock 'er up and cover it with the ShowerCap. Not the ideal situation, but works.

I keep my Xtracycle locked up under our carport and my MTB hangs under our oversized eaves. We do live in a sleepy little neighborhood though.


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

New Big Max

my buddy Pythagoras says it should measure 9.5' corner to corner...


----------



## zoomzit (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice thanks damnit man. That' could very well be the way I go.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I used a heavy oiled canvas cloth, O.D. Green military type.
used it for at least 2 years straight. its a huge ugly canvas tarp, like something that would have gone over the bows on the back of a duce and a half...
big enough, to roll the bike onto a portion of it, and throw it up and over the bike, wrapping it like a giant burrito.

actually its large enough to cover a lot of bikes. 
use a crazy big cable, and run it thru the frame, wheels etc... 
in my case, I had secured it to the side of the stairs.

the canvas is big enough to basically roll the whole bike up/stuff the ends in, etc...

I've done other things like lay a couple of pallets on the ground and do the same thing with the canvas, just gets the bike up off the ground.

I admit that I typically completely dissemble my BD at least once a year, and re-douse the frame with J.P. Weigle's frame saver. 
when I do regular maintenance, I tend to keep grease, etc on all the threads, and SS bolts in place.

with the right covers, and right greases, etc... you can keep things stored outside
think motor pool, think howitzer covers, etc...

I'm partial to tarps.
they are handy for a lot of things.

Canvas Tarps: Super Heavy Duty Canvas Tarps


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this one is 8ft x 10ft
8' x 10' Canvas Tarps: 8 x 10 Olive Drab Super Heavy Duty Canvas Tarps 8 x 10
would be sufficient

I think I've seen tarps like this at hardware stores.


----------



## BenSwayne (May 15, 2011)

If you build a bike shelter (something like a doghouse but bigger) you could sure incorporate some neat features and make it difficult to steal. You could have a steel pipe which you insert through the "doghouse" cross wise so it goes through the main frame triangle. On each side of the pipe you'd drill a hole big enough to fit a sturdy lock through. Then you'd just slide your bike into the doghouse, put the steel pipe through the doghouse and a lock on the end. It'd be fast to lock up without getting your hands dirty even in the ugliest weather. Bury some concrete in ground as an anchor for the shelter. That is assuming you have the space and lateral freedom in your yard.

My yard is like 5'x8'. ;-) That's Vancouver real estate for you. Luckily I have a small attached garage.


----------

